# 55 Gallon Canister Filter



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I came home today to find my floor covered with water. It took me a while to isolate the leak, but apparently it is coming from my filter. I have a Marineland Magnum 350 Canister. It is about 4 years old now. So far it has given me no problems except for being noisy. After taking the filter apart, I found 2 pin holes in the plastic, causing water to leak out the bottom...

So now I am looking for a replacement filter for this tank asap. Here is my setups:

55 Gallon Mbuna, with Hang on Back Tetra Whisper 30 filter, and Penguin Maxi Jet 1200 DIY Bottle filter.

What would be a good replacement filter for this tank? I do not want to break the bank, but I also want something with quality. It does not have to be super silent, since I have a Hang on back filter that buzzes all the time anyways. Again, this is for a 55 gallon aquarium.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Have you called Marineland? They often guarantee their products and may send you a new one...


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I like the fluval canisters but apart from aquaclear hob's have never used anything else, I suppose an AC110 would work too and they are relatively cheap. I have a fluval 405 on my 55g I used to also have an ac110 but had no room for it once I added a spray bar to my 405.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a Rena xp3/Ac110 on one 55g and a Rena xp2/ac110 on my other 55g.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

> Have you called Marineland? They often guarantee their products and may send you a new one...


I checked into the warranty. It is only good for three years with proof of purchase. I know I have had it more than three years and I believe I got rid of the box and receipt. It would have been nice though if they would replace it.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

User reviews on the sunsun canister filters seems to be pretty good. Under $100 so it won't break the bank.

I am saving for either fx5 or eheim 2262 but those would probably be overkill on a 55g. I just set up a AC110. It moves a lot of water and has adjustable flow rate. There are also a lot of media options as well. I can't speak to its long term performance but seems to be doing a good job so far.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you guys think about the EHEIM filters? They have pretty good reviews, and are supposed to be top of the line. The prices seem fair compared to most other brands. Maybe the EHEIM 2215?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

ZJG Moparman said:


> > Have you called Marineland? They often guarantee their products and may send you a new one...
> 
> 
> I checked into the warranty. It is only good for three years with proof of purchase. I know I have had it more than three years and I believe I got rid of the box and receipt. It would have been nice though if they would replace it.


Ah bummer... I have a Marineland C-530 (there newer canister filter series) and am really liking it. If your not turned off from the Marineland name from this experience, I think a C-360 would do a great job.


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

fluval 306 or 406


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a Rena XP2 on a 55g for a few years, no problems.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

The Fluval filters are much more expensive. The Eheim has great reviews in the "Reviews" section of this website. My only concern with it is the flow rate. The Marineland Power 350 I currently have is rated for 350 GPH where the Eheim 2215 is only rated for 164 GPH... That is a huge difference. However, it says it is rated for a tank up to 95 gallons. On the other hand, my Marineland is only rated for 100 gallon tanks. Half the flow rate but only 5 gallons difference in their rated maximum tank size? Why is this?

I know the Eheim has mechanical, biological, and chemical filtration. Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe the Magnum 350 only has chemical and mechanical. There are no bio-balls or any other sort of places for bacteria to grow except for the filter pad.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

ZJG Moparman said:


> The Fluval filters are much more expensive. The Eheim has great reviews in the "Reviews" section of this website. My only concern with it is the flow rate. The Marineland Power 350 I currently have is rated for 350 GPH where the Eheim 2215 is only rated for 164 GPH... That is a huge difference. However, it says it is rated for a tank up to 95 gallons. On the other hand, my Marineland is only rated for 100 gallon tanks. Half the flow rate but only 5 gallons difference in their rated maximum tank size? Why is this?
> 
> I know the Eheim has mechanical, biological, and chemical filtration. Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe the Magnum 350 only has chemical and mechanical. There are no bio-balls or any other sort of places for bacteria to grow except for the filter pad.


Correct....no bio unless you get the pro with the bio-wheel. However....you can add bio media to the carbon basket.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not like the design of my 350. The basket collapsed after about a year of use. I did not know this happened until I started hearing allot of noise. When I took it apart, I found that when the basket collapsed, some of the carbon fell down in the impeller area. That is where the noise was coming from. The carbon got stuck between the shaft and the outer wall of the canister and just scored the the magnet on the shaft and the plastic wall of the canister. It hasn't produced the flow rate since. I don't know if this can happen as easily in other brands, but I am really leaning towards that Eheim. Especially since it is supposed to be one of the quietest canister filters on the market.


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

For a 55 gal. I would go with at least an Eheim 2217 !


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Folks, please refrain from posting specific vendors and/or pricing please.
We do not allow the promotion of commercial sites or their items for sale in the open discussion area.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=234203

Thanks


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

> For a 55 gal. I would go with at least an Eheim 2217 !


You think so? Even though I have other sources of filtration in the tank? If I order a canister filter, I am thinking about also ordering a hang on back filter as well. I would really like to replace my Whisper 30 HOB with an Emeror Bio-Wheel 280. If I went with the Eheim and the Bio-Wheel that would put me up to 444 GPH filtration which would be turning the tank over more than 8 times per hour. Thats much more filtration than I currently have.


----------



## fubu56 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm a big believer in having more filtration is better than not enough. A 2217 is not that big of a leap from a 2215 and the cost difference is not that much if you shop around. I have 2 - AC 110's hob filters plus an Eheim 2217 and a large sponge filter on my 110 gal tank , granted I have 20 Tropheus but my water is super clean and my fish are happy too. I tend to think more filtration leads to less work overall, plus if you ever upgrade to a larger tank you will be ready.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

> I'm a big believer in having more filtration is better than not enough. A 2217 is not that big of a leap from a 2215 and the cost difference is not that much if you shop around. I have 2 - AC 110's hob filters plus an Eheim 2217 and a large sponge filter on my 110 gal tank , granted I have 20 Tropheus but my water is super clean and my fish are happy too. I tend to think more filtration leads to less work overall, plus if you ever upgrade to a larger tank you will be ready.


So if you were in my situation, what would you buy? Should I leave the Whisper 30 and just get an Eheim 2217, or would it be better to get a 2215 along with a Bio-Wheel 280? Both scenarios will cost about the same. I don't want to spend any more than that right now if I can help it.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry for all the questions here, but I am just unsure which filter to go with. It seems as if everyone has their own opinions. I have been looking at the Fluval filters too. The Fluval 306 seems to be a good filter for my setup, but I can not find many reviews on this model. How would the Fluval 306 compare to the Eheim 2217? They have similar flow rates and prices are also very close.

Can users of these products give me the pros and cons of each?

For example: noise level, ease of setup, quality of filtration, reliability, ect....


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

I have 2 Eheim 2215s running on our 55. My experience with Eheim is that they are exceptional biological filters but not so hot mechanical. I'd highly recommed one *IF* you intend on running something else to handle water clarity.

We have a 75 and a 55 (setting up the 75 in the next few weeks) and our intent is to run one of the Eheims on each tank and then add another filter for mechanical. Aquaclears are great mechanical filters, heard a lot of good things about the Sunsun canisters too for very reasonably priced canister with a decent flow rate.

Edit - as for noise, our Eheims are near silent and the ACs are quiet but you can hear them ever so slightly when nothing else is going on (TV, radio, talking, etc). We never let our water levels get low enough to have splashing be an issue.


----------



## wildmalawi (Nov 19, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Folks, please refrain from posting specific vendors and/or pricing please.
> We do not allow the promotion of commercial sites or their items for sale in the open discussion area.
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=234203
> 
> Thanks


this confuses me. how are ppl supposed to give opinions? is that not what the site is for? so ppl can share? maybe i am reading this wrong or am confused.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

wildmalawi said:


> GTZ said:
> 
> 
> > Folks, please refrain from posting specific vendors and/or pricing please.
> ...


Feel free to share opinions on products but refrain from citing specific vendors.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

wildmalawi said:


> is that not what the site is for? so ppl can share? maybe i am reading this wrong or am confused.


You can share, but not anything and everything. Yes, there are limitations, and reasons for those limitations, read the link. You are a guest here and need to observe the rules set up by the owners of the house. There is NO open discussion forum here at CF for sharing pricing, sales, specials, etc going on by specific retailers, whether local or online. Those retailers are free to become sponsors and promote themselves and their items for sale in the appropriate manner. Members are not. Let me know via PM if that's still not clear.


----------



## wildmalawi (Nov 19, 2011)

GTZ said:


> wildmalawi said:
> 
> 
> > GTZ said:
> ...


thank you.

i happen to be running a Marineland 350. got it used w/my 75. should i be worried?? also i am running the basket 1/2 full of charcoal. should i put something else in there? (that is if i should not be worried)


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

> i happen to be running a Marineland 350. got it used w/my 75. should i be worried?? also i am running the basket 1/2 full of charcoal. should i put something else in there? (that is if i should not be worried)


I don't know if mine was due to a defect in the basket or what. I just recall removing the basket a few years ago and the white "mesh" sides of the basket had folded in and separated from the black plastic framing. This allowed the carbon to fall out down into the impeller. If no one else has had this issue then it was probably just a "freak" thing for me. Before this happened, I was happy with the filter other than it being a little noisy.


----------



## ZJG Moparman (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I ended up spending a little more money than I had planned to, but I hope I made the right decision in filter selection. I ended up buying the Eheim 2217 to replace my Magnum 350. I also spent an extra little bit to buy an Emperor 350 to replace my Whisper 30. I needed an additional filter for my 20 gallon planted anyways, so I can just stick the Whisper 30 in that tank.

From all of the research I have done, this should be a huge upgrade in filtration. Especially since the Magnum 350 did not have a biological filtration stage. So now I am getting a better quality 3 stage filter along with a much better HOB filter as well. I believe this puts me up to approximately 640 Gallons/hour filtration. That will be turning the tank over about 12 times in an hour. This number does not include my power head filter.... I may end up removing the filter from the power head once the two new filters are cycled.


----------

